# Help - Cartoon music recognition



## Gaben (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello, I would be grateful for help in recognition of this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4j4VwE-qLs#t=9s

I've heard it in other sources too, especially in TV commercials of cartoons (like Tom & Jerry).
I suppose it's a classical song but I can be wrong 

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I've never heard this piece before, but it sure sounds like Danny Elfman to me. He wrote the opening music to The Simpsons, among many other things.


----------



## Gaben (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you, I checked a lot of videos with his music on youtube and didn't find it though 

By the way, I've got a problem with the next cartoon music, yet this one is surely more classical than the last one (it's from "Nu Pogodi!"):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YoNcnRMHyug#t=1m33s

Does anyone know it's name?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure on the first. The second one is some sort of easy listening album from the late fifties.


----------

